# What to feed Dubia Roaches



## stysall

HI,

What do you feed to Dubia Roaches.

Can I give them potato.

And is this enough because they are to be fed to my gecko.


----------



## bbav

*Foods:-
*Fresh foods are slices of apple, orange, carrot, potato and leafy greens. Dried pelleted foods should be 30% protein for greatest productivity for your colony.
The container is best bare bottomed with only dried pellets on it, fresh foods should be offered on top of egg crate to prevent raising the humidity. As with the other care guides, the food I’ve chosen is based on cleanliness, most other foods will go soggy and encourage flies.
Taken from 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html


----------



## imginy

Mine have orange, apple or carrot and chicken mash for protein


----------



## REDDEV1L

Mine get potato and carrot guaranteed. Sometimes orange, cabbage and lettuce and rarely apple.
They've always got access to a tub of bug-gel and a tub of cat, dog and fish food (dry biscuits/pellets & flakes) mixed up.


----------



## swift_wraith

mine are fed on 100% orange and breed like... well ... roaches!!


----------



## Iwantone

I've been feeding mine oranges and carrot along with roach food and bug gel but I have a load of fruit flies in there on the oranges. Is this normal? I think I'm going to do away with the oranges for a while to get rid of them. I found a load of the fruit flies in the remainder of my bottle of red wine. :sad:


----------



## imginy

Iwantone said:


> I've been feeding mine oranges and carrot along with roach food and bug gel but I have a load of fruit flies in there on the oranges. Is this normal? I think I'm going to do away with the oranges for a while to get rid of them. I found a load of the fruit flies in the remainder of my bottle of red wine. :sad:


Food should not be in there long enough for flies to get on it, When I put all my food in with the roaches it is covered up with roaches in seconds and completely gone within an hour. 

I think if there is food still in there an hour after you put it in then you are probably feeding them too much.


----------



## spencerburgo

oranges apples bananas leafy greens ground up cat food some times bread,

cheers spencer..........


----------



## Iwantone

imginy said:


> Food should not be in there long enough for flies to get on it, When I put all my food in with the roaches it is covered up with roaches in seconds and completely gone within an hour.
> 
> I think if there is food still in there an hour after you put it in then you are probably feeding them too much.


Oh I see thanks. I've been putting in quite a lot and changing it every other day. Do you put fresh food in every day then?


----------



## imginy

Iwantone said:


> Oh I see thanks. I've been putting in quite a lot and changing it every other day. Do you put fresh food in every day then?


I put food in every day but just enough so that it all gets eaten in one go : victory: 

I like to get the most out of mine so I do feed every day but you can carry on feeding every other day just make sure when you put the food in that its all getting eaten in one go.

Don't worry about the roaches going without food for 24 hours they will just make up for it next time they eat. : victory:

Also I might take some pics later of mine eating


----------



## bug guy22

feed em to the dog lolz


----------



## Iwantone

imginy said:


> I put food in every day but just enough so that it all gets eaten in one go : victory:
> 
> I like to get the most out of mine so I do feed every day but you can carry on feeding every other day just make sure when you put the food in that its all getting eaten in one go.
> 
> Don't worry about the roaches going without food for 24 hours they will just make up for it next time they eat. : victory:
> 
> Also I might take some pics later of mine eating


Thanks. How much orange do you put in? Is it okay to leave the roach food in all the time?

I'd love to see pics. :2thumb:


----------



## imginy

Iwantone said:


> Thanks. How much orange do you put in? Is it okay to leave the roach food in all the time?
> 
> I'd love to see pics. :2thumb:


I use chicken food for mine not roach food but its pretty much same thing:
I do two days of just chicken food then one day of just fruit/veg. 

In my opinion no food should be in there all the time it will just encourage flies and bad smells etc....

Say for example you put in 1 orange and the next day there is still a little bit left next time just give them 3/4 of an orange.....

I will get some pic of them eating in a few hours when I get back in


----------



## Iwantone

imginy said:


> I use chicken food for mine not roach food but its pretty much same thing:
> I do two days of just chicken food then one day of just fruit/veg.
> 
> In my opinion no food should be in there all the time it will just encourage flies and bad smells etc....
> 
> Say for example you put in 1 orange and the next day there is still a little bit left next time just give them 3/4 of an orange.....
> 
> I will get some pic of them eating in a few hours when I get back in


Thanks, time to cut right back then lol. Do you put the chicken food in a tub or on the bottom of the container?


----------



## imginy

Here is the pics.... 
I cleared a bit of space in the tub so we could see the roaches and today I will just be feeding carrot but just so you know wet chicken food would be given in much the same way, just a big pile in the middle.
This is before I put any food in








This is the carrots going in








This is 2 mins later








this is 10 mins later 








This is zoomed out a bit








This is 1 hour 30 mins later and all thats left is a little of the harder outside edge of the carrots.


----------



## Iwantone

Great pics thanks. You've got more roaches than me lol. I've taken out their veg and will feed again the day after tomorrow (a lot less) and see what happens.

What's that on the bottom?


----------



## imginy

Iwantone said:


> Great pics thanks. You've got more roaches than me lol. I've taken out their veg and will feed again the day after tomorrow (a lot less) and see what happens.
> 
> What's that on the bottom?


This is just one of 3 colonies : victory:

The stuff in the bottom is just the waste that builds up when you have lots of roaches and its mixed in with all the little seeds and grit from the chicken food that the roaches don't eat. 
Its just basically dry dust that will get thrown away next time I clean them out and thats also why its best to stand egg trays vertically so all waste falls to the bottom.


----------



## Iwantone

imginy said:


> This is just one of 3 colonies : victory:
> 
> The stuff in the bottom is just the waste that builds up when you have lots of roaches and its mixed in with all the little seeds and grit from the chicken food that the roaches don't eat.
> Its just basically dry dust that will get thrown away next time I clean them out and thats also why its best to stand egg trays vertically so all waste falls to the bottom.


Thanks, you must have loads. Some of my trays are horizontal so I will rearrange. How often do you clean them out?


----------



## imginy

Iwantone said:


> Thanks, you must have loads. Some of my trays are horizontal so I will rearrange. How often do you clean them out?


I generally clean them out when ever they start to smell which is normally around every 2-3months


----------



## Iwantone

imginy said:


> I generally clean them out when ever they start to smell which is normally around every 2-3months


Thanks again. Sorry to hijack the thread. :blush:


----------



## jonodrama

Had my colony for about 8weeks now.

using whiskers dried cat food, this is available all the time

then every 2-3 days i give them a few out ....

Carrot
sweet potato
Orange-which they seem to like best!
raisins 
bits of cereal- anything thats knocking about
cabbage leaves

and the odd bit off pro-vit gut load


----------



## Tibicar

Hi, my first 100 roaches are coming tomorrow from Firedragon, a couple of questions. Do you just put the dry cat food in or really crush it first. Also how often do you change the water gel stuff.


----------



## spencerburgo

Tibicar said:


> Hi, my first 100 roaches are coming tomorrow from Firedragon, a couple of questions. Do you just put the dry cat food in or really crush it first. Also how often do you change the water gel stuff.


 i crush it up so the young can eat it but i no people also put it in whole, as for the water gel if it looks empty or dirty just change it, easy peasy lemon squeezy:2thumb:

cheers spencer...........


----------



## Tibicar

I was going to use tops off coffee jars for the food and gel, will that be ok for adults? will it be ok for babies? what do you feed out of?
Couldn't work out how to grind biscuit finely, went through my cupboards and found an electronic mixer/chopper/grater that I bought off tv and stuck in the cupboard for 7 years, yeah finally a use for it.:2thumb:


----------



## spencerburgo

Tibicar said:


> I was going to use tops off coffee jars for the food and gel, will that be ok for adults? will it be ok for babies? what do you feed out of?
> Couldn't work out how to grind biscuit finely, went through my cupboards and found an electronic mixer/chopper/grater that I bought off tv and stuck in the cupboard for 7 years, yeah finally a use for it.:2thumb:


coffie jar lids will be fine i use what ever is available although you will find the more you get you will need bigger food bowls, just try and keep it nice and tidy then it is easy to keep clean, becareful when your discarding any uneaten food for babies hiding in amongst it,

cheers spencer..........


----------

